# Deer hunting hours?



## boehr

pescadero said:


> Not trying to find a way around the law, just wondering what options exist (other than stumble through the woods in the dark) for getting to a blind in the early morning hours.
> 
> Yes, it is probably uncommon for someone to get ticketed just for using a light to walk to their blind more than an hour before shooting light - but I don't want to break the law even if I never get caught doing it.
> 
> Seems like the basic answer amounts to - you're just screwed and wait until an hour before shooting light before you head to your blind.
> 
> --
> lp


There are no other options available without being in violation however, read my previous posts in this thread and I'm sure you can find alternative possibilities.


----------



## boehr

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Ok. Waste of time. They are not up that early anyway. They wait until 8:30, and go write tickets for the real terrible violations....like having too much bait out.


That must be why your profile isn't find out honestly, maybe you poach. Anyway, you just keep thinking that.:lol: :lol:


----------



## pescadero

boehr said:


> There are no other options available without being in violation however, read my previous posts in this thread and I'm sure you can find alternative possibilities.





boehr said:


> Nothing like job security for COs.
> 
> Stop and think about trying to protect the resource before a person destroys it or in your explanation protect the deer from being poached before it is poached.


I'm not sure what alternative possibilities that previous post was supposed to provide - unless the alternative is to get so confused I can't make it into the woods.

-- 
lp


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2

boehr said:


> That must be why your profile isn't find out honestly, maybe you poach. Anyway, you just keep thinking that.:lol: :lol:


What? Please explain pal.


----------



## boehr

pescadero said:


> I'm not sure what alternative possibilities that previous post was supposed to provide - unless the alternative is to get so confused I can't make it into the woods.
> 
> --
> lp


A co isn't going to bother you if you were using a small light to aid you in walking through the woods. I believe I indicated a penlight with a red lens in a earlier post.




SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> What? Please explain pal.


 I'm done with you, long somewhere else for trouble.


----------



## pescadero

boehr said:


> A co isn't going to bother you if you were using a small light to aid you in walking through the woods. I believe I indicated a penlight with a red lens in a earlier post.


I guess I just have a hard time seeing an illegal alternative as much of an alternative.

-- 
lp


----------



## M1Garand

pescadero said:


> I guess I just have a hard time seeing an illegal alternative as much of an alternative.
> 
> --
> lp


I can't fault someone wanting to be out there well before first light, I'd recommend being at your point of departure where you can leave an hour before light. Very few realistically have a blind or stand over a half mile from where you can park or live so should give you plenty of time and be legal if you don't want to risk it.


----------



## boehr

pescadero said:


> I guess I just have a hard time seeing an illegal alternative as much of an alternative.
> 
> --
> lp


A CO will look at what your intent was however, you are correct there is no legal alternative by the letter of the law. If you want to follow the letter of the law wait until 1 hour before. Just remember, still pretty dark even when shooting hours opens and it would be a violation if you were using a light to shoot a deer or even just locate deer with a firearm in possession regardless of what time it was, again intent.


----------



## pescadero

M1Garand said:


> I can't fault someone wanting to be out there well before first light, I'd recommend being at your point of departure where you can leave an hour before light. Very few realistically have a blind or stand over a half mile from where you can park or live so should give you plenty of time and be legal if you don't want to risk it.


This year it shouldn't be an issue as my blind is likely to only be ~1/2 mile from the access point, but in years past I have hunted blind 3-4 times that far from an access point - some of which took at least an hour just to get to. Hmmm... I wonder if carrying a clump of natural phosphorescent moss or the like would work - it after all wouldn't be an artificial light...

-- 
lp


----------



## pescadero

boehr said:


> A CO will look at what your intent was however, you are correct there is no legal alternative by the letter of the law. If you want to follow the letter of the law wait until 1 hour before. Just remember, still pretty dark even when shooting hours opens and it would be a violation if you were using a light to shoot a deer or even just locate deer with a firearm in possession regardless of what time it was, again intent.


No doubt - and I certainly understand the intent and pupose behind the law, especially considering all the poaching that goes on in the area I hunt. Maybe I should just spring for night vision googles... or start hunting 50 feet from the access point like the rest of the pumpkins 

-- 
lp


----------



## William H Bonney

pescadero said:


> I guess I just have a hard time seeing an illegal alternative as much of an alternative.
> 
> --
> lp


If all you're trying to do is "skirt" the law,,, use your cell phone. Those kick off plenty of light to make it to your blind. If you get stopped, say your checking your messages.


----------



## boehr

pescadero said:


> No doubt - and I certainly understand the intent and pupose behind the law, especially considering all the poaching that goes on in the area I hunt. Maybe I should just spring for night vision googles... or start hunting 50 feet from the access point like the rest of the pumpkins
> 
> --
> lp


Yep, good thinking, those would be legal alternatives that you could do.


----------



## brian3127

what if you are out hunting before dark and you shoot a deer. and you leave to go get friends to help find it. can you use a light or do you have to wait until morning


----------



## quest32a

I belive you would be just fine as long as you are not carrying a firearm of any kind.


----------

